# Jon Stewart and Mike Huckabee on Gay Marriage



## Retsu (Dec 17, 2008)

Enjoy :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R2MCscO9r0


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with every word Huckabee said.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 17, 2008)

I already knew Jon was a great person, and this makes me happy. Lol at Huckabee pretending not to be a homophobic shitbag.



Sir Lucario said:


> I agree with every word Huckabee said.


Why haven't you replied to the threads in Debates you fleed from after dumping your bullshit arguments, go answer.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 17, 2008)

Jon _really_ held back, methinks.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 17, 2008)

I hate living in Texas because here guys like Huckabee and McCain are regarded as demigods.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 17, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I already knew Jon was a great person, and this makes me happy. Lol at Huckabee pretending not to be a homophobic shitbag.
> 
> 
> Why haven't you replied to the threads in Debates you fleed from after dumping your bullshit arguments, go answer.


Because 1. I don't care, and 2. there are 9001 angry liberals on my nuts and I can't be bothered to answer to them all. What's the point? If I skip over one little sentence, everyone will call me out for "avoiding their argument".  U also seem to be disliked for my political views, which I find completely and utterly pathetic.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 17, 2008)

Guess what?
Your views didn't make any _sense_, and that's worse than a lot of people think and say!


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 17, 2008)

Zhorken said:


> Guess what?
> Your views didn't make any _sense_, and that's worse than a lot of people think and say!


And you know what? The loony left doesn't make sense to me at all, but they are entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not talking about some "oh I get this"
I'm talking about _sense_
_logic_
_reason_


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that every single position the "loony left" stands for can be tracked back to the simple idea that all human beings have equal rights.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 18, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I'm pretty sure that every single position the "loony left" stands for can be tracked back to the simple idea that all human beings have equal rights.


"Logic" says we DO have the same rights. How do we not?


----------



## Philly (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, it took 3 posts to spark a debate.  Anywho, I saw this on TV, and all of Hukabee's answers were complete and utter bullshit.  I agree with VPLJ, it was funny watching Hukabee try not to act homophobic.  He probably would have cowered in fear if they had brought a gay guy on the show.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 18, 2008)

well for starters a guy can't marry another guy in a lot of places


----------



## Philly (Dec 18, 2008)

Why not?  What's wrong with it?  Why can't homosexual people have the same marital rights as heterosexual people?


----------



## Zuu (Dec 18, 2008)

ask Sir Lucario. *snickers*


----------



## Retsu (Dec 18, 2008)

But don't be mad when he never actually explains why.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 18, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> "Logic" says we DO have the same rights. How do we not?


...and logic says we don't.

I'm poking fun at your quotation marks.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 18, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> I agree with every word Huckabee said.


So you agree with dodging questions and being incapable of actually defending your position?






Oh, right.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 18, 2008)

dont you just hate it when youre walking down the street and the loony left makes you marry some nigger or some faggot goddamn it i hate those pinko commies


----------



## Autumn (Dec 18, 2008)

I love how there suddenly seems to be a lot of gay marriage discussion in my life nowadays. First the other homosexuality debate that I saw on the Daily Show last night (not this one), then the homosexuality debate coming back from the dead, then one of the girls in my English class speaking on the subject of Prop 8, then this~ <3


----------



## Zuu (Dec 19, 2008)

down here in texusland if you bring up the subject people start bringing out the crosses and nailguns :|


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 19, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> "Logic" says we DO have the same rights. How do we not?


Logic also says that in the interest of future human beings we let all patients with genetic diseases die.

That aside, your logic could be applied to - and really, I'm sorry I keep using this example, but no one has ever countered it - the situation before interracial marriage was allowed. Looking back, I am certain the majority of people would say the situation was one of unequal rights. So clearly your definition of equal rights is wrong: it works only from a purely legal perspective.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's betting he won't come back here now.

Or he'll come out with some really vague response to it all just to prove me wrong, which would be a little more exciting.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 20, 2008)

the debating hall in a nutshell: 

regular 1: know who's awesome? Dawkins. 
regular 2: oh yeah totally and Obama is also kickass.
some conservative: I disagree! The theory of evolution is full of holes, and Obama's tax plan will hurt America. 
regulars: HEY SHUT UP your logic is invalid and ridiculous and you are an IDIOT for thinking such a thing!
some conservative: well, I still disagree. *leaves*
regulars: HEY COME BACK AND DEBATE YOU COWARD 


really guys is it any wonder why no one wants to debate with you


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 20, 2008)

> regulars: HEY SHUT UP your logic is invalid *because of arguments a, b, and c which are supported by sources d, e, and f* and ridiculous and you are an IDIOT for thinking such a thing!


fixed


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah what opal said.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 21, 2008)

well, yes, but the point still stands


----------



## Exdeath (Dec 21, 2008)

What.

So left wing people are poor debaters even when they actually can back up their arguments?


----------



## Jetx (Dec 21, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli: Why pretend to accept the beliefs we find ridiculous if we have perfectly valid reasons for disagreeing with them? If I find someone's way of thinking to be unacceptable, I'm not going to act like I don't.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 21, 2008)

Imagine the following scenario:

You're a big fan of Anime X, so you decide to join an online community for it, hoping that you can meet some people who share a common interest with you. However, once you get there, you learn that not only is almost everyone there an Anime X watcher, they're also all devout Christians. They have a thread that discusses  "the true nature of God" or something so you post something there saying "you fools, there is no god", hoping to spark a debate. Then, in response the regulars all say something like "No, you _idiot_ heathen, there is a god because of x, y, and z argument. Shut up, I'll be laughing when you're burning in hell." All the forumgoers think this and you're in the vast minority. So are you _really_ going to stick around and debate?


----------



## Zuu (Dec 21, 2008)

...

Yes? o_O;


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 22, 2008)

They would lack the "perfectly valid arguments" that are commonplace here, as the people on the other end of the stick here often do too.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 22, 2008)

_Everyone_ thinks their argument is valid. Having one doesn't mean you should insult anyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 22, 2008)

Good thing we don't do that, then. You're missing out the steps in the middle too, the ones where they tread around your arguments and don't use any facts to back up their points, but continue to cling onto them adamantly anyway - I don't see why we should put up with that.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 22, 2008)

You know, the debate about gay marriage boils down to beliefs and values. There's no real point to the argument, everyone knows that they're right.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 22, 2008)

GOD ZETA WHY ARE YOU SO CONTROVERSIAL OH YOU _DOG_ YOU

Uh
yay, gay marriage \o/?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 22, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> You know, the debate about gay marriage boils down to beliefs and values. There's no real point to the argument, everyone knows that they're right.


and beliefs and values can still be _false_ if they're not backed up

this is like saying 

"two and two equals five, this is my opinion therefore I am right"



> Everyone thinks their argument is valid. Having one doesn't mean you should insult anyone who disagrees with you.


There are two major problems with this statement.

1) we aren't insulting anybody. Calling somebody out on bad logic is not an insult, it's an attempt to help them see their mistakes and point them in the right direction.
2)I don't care what anyone thinks. They can think two and two is five, or gravity doesn't exist, but if they think the latter and I push them off a high building they're still gonna die. It matters absolute dipshit. Thinking your argument is valid simply does not make the argument correct.

Your argument is still majorly flawed. No matter whether you are in a majority or a minority, it doesn't make the argument any more right or wrong. Argumentum ad populum sucks.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 24, 2008)

I see what Zeta says.

Believing that 2+2=5 is not the same as thinking that, say, we should have affirmative action. 2+2=4 and we all accept that and can prove it. However, whether or not affirmative action is beneficial as a whole is subjective and that's sort of why it's debated. If most people here thought affirmative action was good, then there would eventually be some sort of animosity towards those who don't support affirmative action, _regardless of their arguments_.

In addition, many people here do the same thing they dislike; they have their conclusion and try to find facts to support them. I'd say there are few people here who actually do take what their opponent says into consideration. I also wonder how many people here have seriously debated outside of a forum populated mostly by teenagers who typically do not have the best arguments. Some of you* think you've heard every argument against you and so therefore you are infallible; this makes debating with you a drag.

Yes, there are times when there is just insulting in the debating hall. "You can't see my point and so clearly you are an _idiot_ and I'm not going to bother talking to you anymore!" It happens with both the majority and the minority. Well, if someone doesn't see the point, maybe they don't understand it and it ought to be rephrased? If it does get to the point where they can't comprehend it, well, what can you do?

* I know there are people here who actually know what they're talking about, have seen debates outside Pokemon forums, bother to back up their arguments and don't attack the opposing party. Obviously, these are not the people I'm talking about!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't see anything.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 25, 2008)

copyright claim fdjshfakfsgh I was ready to be entertained and everything. :(

This topic was okay though I guess


----------

